# Byocycle not good on hills?



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

About five years ago I bought a Byocycle FDXL on the dealer web site it said preforms well in hilly area. Tried it up a steep hill by my home it was impossible .explained to my dealer he fitted a lower gear and to be fair it was better but steep hills were murder ,went to Huddersfield with a friend her bike a Pendleton Sormeby flew up the hills left me panting far behind maybe preforms well on hills meant going down them .


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Oct 2021)

Time to get yourself a Pendleton Somerby then i reckon.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

Stronger legs help


----------



## KnittyNorah (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> on the dealer web site it said preforms well in hilly area.



Define 'hilly area'.
There's a difference between the definition of 'hilly area' if you are in the the Fens, and the definition if you are in the Lake District.


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Define 'hilly area'.
> There's a difference between the definition of 'hilly area' if you are in the the Fens, and the definition if you are in the Lake District.


North Wales


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> North Wales


Where's the hills in Uddersfield?


fossyant said:


> Stronger legs help


Where'd he buy them?


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

It would help if the OP actually made a more descriptive thread title. EG Byocycle not good on hills ?

MOD EDIT: Done


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Uddersfield


Masden South Crossland and all over the place as for strong legs my mate who has been into cycling all his life failed with it . Always make sure that the bike has plenty of NMT the Byocycle only had 32 NMT the bike I have known is 70 NMT and when I buy my next bike I get the Borsh CX that has 85 NMT .


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Masden South Crossland and all over the place as for strong legs my mate who has been into cycling all his life failed with it . Always make sure that the bike has plenty of NMT the Byocycle only had 32 NMT the bike I have known is 70 NMT and when I buy my next bike I get the Borsh CX that has 85 NMT .


Pedal, it really does help.


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Get off your high horse. OP is original poster in forum speak.


Double Dutch to me


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Double Dutch to me



Get with it grandad 😜


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

It just helps if you give the thread a better title


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pedal, it really does help.


Didn't do what it said on the tin.


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Get with it grandad 😜


😤🤐


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pedal, it really does help.


It was like trying to pedal a tank riding a ebike should be a enjoyable experience not a SAS survival course .


----------



## cougie uk (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> About five years ago I bought a Byocycle FDXL on the dealer web site it said preforms well in hilly area. Tried it up a steep hill by my home it was impossible .explained to my dealer he fitted a lower gear and to be fair it was better but steep hills were murder ,went to Huddersfield with a friend her bike a Pendleton Sormeby flew up the hills left me panting far behind maybe preforms well on hills meant going down them .


Is she fitter/lighter than you ?


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's the hills in Uddersfield?
> 
> Where'd he buy them?


New legs shop


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Didn't do what it said on the tin.


It's an e-assist bike, albeit a folding one. And at 27kg nearly as heavy as my quad.

The clue is in the assist part of e-assist, you've to do some work, it's designed to assist your efforts not mean you do nothing. Maybe those hills won't slow your bike down as much.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> It was like trying to pedal a tank riding a ebike should be a enjoyable experience not a SAS survival course .


Narrower tyre's maybe.

Or, go the whole hog and get a licence, insurance and helmet and an E-bike.


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Narrower tyre's maybe.
> 
> Or, go the whole hog and get a licence, insurance and helmet and an E-bike.


Got all them.


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's an e-assist bike, albeit a folding one. And at 27kg nearly as heavy as my quad.
> 
> The clue is in the assist part of e-assist, you've to do some work, it's designed to assist your efforts not mean you do nothing. Maybe those hills won't slow your bike down as much.


Well aware of that but it was impossible my mate has been a keen cyclists all his life failed with it the bike I got takes hills in its stride moral of the tale you get what you pay for.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Got all them.


Your E-bike is legally registered, MOT'd and carries a legally issued number plate?


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your E-bike is legally registered, MOT'd and carries a legally issued number plate?


Its a pedal assist not a pedlec


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2021)

OK - so it is an electric bike - rather than a legal ebike - by which I mean a bike with pedal assist and complies with the UK laws on such things
i.e. max power 250W - no throttle and all that (post 2016 for the pedants!)


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - so it is an electric bike - rather than a legal ebike - by which I mean a bike with pedal assist and complies with the UK laws on such things
> i.e. max power 250W - no throttle and all that (post 2016 for the pedants!)


Yes that's correct sorry if I give you the wrong idea .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Yes that's correct sorry if I give you the wrong idea .


That's OK - I was just making it clear in case anyone was confused - or didn;t know the difference. Apparently some people on the site are not totally up to date on ebike laws


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

Probably not


ebikeerwidnes said:


> That's OK - I was just making it clear in case anyone was confused - or didn;t know the difference. Apparently some people on the site are not totally up to date on ebike laws


Probably not


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's the hills in Uddersfield?
> 
> Where'd he buy them?


Huddersfield is bl**dy awful for cycling, it’s a very hilly area, and the ring road road round the town is an absolute disaster if you’re on 2 wheels with fast moving traffic and uphill bits no matter which direction you go, Crosland Moor is all uphill, with busy roads, everywhere round Huddersfield & Halifax is very hilly.


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> Huddersfield is bl**dy awful for cycling, it’s a very hilly area, and the ring road road round the town is an absolute disaster if you’re on 2 wheels with fast moving traffic and uphill bits no matter which direction you go, Crosland Moor is all uphill, with busy roads, everywhere round Huddersfield & Halifax is very hilly.


Yes I have biked all round Huddersfield Lockwood Waterloo Gocar Meltham struggle on the hills but enjoyed it people were friendly and helpful .


----------



## cougie uk (30 Oct 2021)

I've just googled the e bike. It's never going to be the best for hills. It is good for folding up though. 

A normal bike plus the Swytch conversion would be much easier on hills.


----------



## LWeleven (30 Oct 2021)

I’m not good at going up hills either , bike and hike 😂👍


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I've just googled the e bike. It's never going to be the best for hills. It is good for folding up though.
> 
> A normal bike plus the Swytch conversion would be much easier on hills.


Its all down to NMT . Yes it was useful folding it up but that's all I can say about it.


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

LWeleven said:


> I’m not good at going up hills either , bike and hike 😂👍


Join the club 🤠


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

LWeleven said:


> I’m not good at going up hills either , bike and hike 😂👍


You will have to catch a bus then🤠


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Oct 2021)

I've got plenty of Nm, I then dialled down the performance to my requirements. Pretty much like a Tesla performance in chill mode


----------



## Biker man (30 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I've got plenty of Nm, I then dialled down the performance to my requirements. Pretty much like a Tesla performance in chill mode


😁😁😁


----------

